# Poorly neglected boat, bringing her back to service



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 17, 2019)

I've got a sickness with projects and deals, when the two align I just can't say no. 

I was offered 2 motors, a boat, a trailer, a trolling motor, a good deep cycle battery and all the typical trimmings like PDFs and anchors for $700. I said nope, don't want it. Then a week later the price was $500, and I said nope again. Well the seed was planted and I was having a beer with a few of my boating buddies and I casually mention the deal to them. These guys have the exact same sickness as me and judging by their reactions I knew it was too late, they confirmed the deal was too good to pass up. They said things like "if you are gonna pass on that deal give me the guys number" and the "9.9 is worth what he is asking you can't go wrong" Knowing the seller just needed money I gave him $700, :roll: 

What I got:

1998 Johnson 9.9 hp w/ electric start, only needs gas, ready to go and it's got a 15 carb. (more on that later)
1975 Evinrude 4 hp - also runs like a top, per the seller
A fairly new Minkota Endura C2 55# trolling motor 
Deep Cycle battery in good shape
Cox Trailer with title 
14' SeaNymph, no title, but a somewhat shady bill of sales going back 3 owners ago 
2 anchors
Several PDFs in serviceable shape 
Portable Hummingbird 150 fish finder


















In PA getting a boat title is a bit easier than a trailer title, there are pros and cons to both but if the boat was never titled in pa it's a fairly straight forward process. Before 1998 PA did not issue titles for boats at all. Because the boat came with a bill of sale I was able to contact the 3rd previous owner before the trail went cold, he just said he saw it leaning up against a barn and made the "old guy" and offer. He said a title was not needed as it was for a private pond. I called PA Fish and Boat and they said send all the bill of sales I have in and they would contact the last known person to register it and if he confirmed that he sold it they would in turn issue it a title in my name. They said it was last registered in 2000 so 19 years later.... I still need to get the last previous owner to sign a bill of sale for me so I am stalling on that part. Honestly if I can get a title for the boat it's just a bonus. 


First order of business was to get the 9.9 cleaned up, make a video of it running on muffs and store it away somewhere dry for the winter. 
Looked good sitting on the garage floor








Not so lucky, PO said he was 95% sure it would just fire right up






















I could have spliced the wires, but when it comes to a watercraft I don't like cutting corners so I ordered a new CDI and a plug wire

All patched up on my motor stand I made from some scraps.













Gave her a shot of either and a fresh battery, it fired up a split second and purrred, the hose is disconnected at my house so no further testing till I make better arrangements but am confident it's good to go.

Next my attention was directed at this poor trailer.




The bones were fine but the sculpted shag covered bunks and bits of PVC piping and hacked wiring made me cringe. 

I stripped it down to give it a quick angle grinder treatment and a brush paint job.

Bunks are gone, I'm done...




After more beers, this is how I left it





Out in the driveway I hit it with the wire wheel, kinda annoyed I could not get a few select areas or the bottom well but eh, it's a 1983 trailer.





When I pulled it inside I cracked a beer and got to thinking, there was only one bolt and nut keeping it from being in two pieces and I am already this far.... Then it was hell, there are only two more bolts holding the axle on...













This is where I left off last night, I need to hit the rest with the wheel, then it's time to roll and brush on some gloss white Rustomeum 

TTYL


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 18, 2019)

Painting the trailer white will make it look good but as an alternative idea why not use aluminum paint? The kind your paint chain link fence with. It's cheap and easy to apply and makes the metal look like new. I did mine with it.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey Yellowboat, I gave that option more than a moments thought standing in the paint isle at Lowes. In the end I went with the sheep mentality, most new painted trailers of this vintage are a=some shade of white so that is what I went with.


I forgot how difficult Rustoleum was to work with, goes on thick, then runs and drips, and takes forever to dry! 

Just took a quick stab at it with a roller last night after hitting it with the wire wheel again.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 18, 2019)

Yeah, rustoleum being oil based, takes awhile to dry. I painted my boat with it. I used the white primer for the first coat and let it dry for 2 or 3 days then used the top coat with a 6 inch roller.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 18, 2019)

Ummmmmmm, I hate to mention this, but when you ran the 9.9 for a few seconds,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you ran it dry, you may have destroyed the impeller. Sorry


----------



## thedude (Dec 18, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Ummmmmmm, I hate to mention this, but when you ran the 9.9 for a few seconds,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you ran it dry, you may have destroyed the impeller. Sorry


Even if he didn't ruin it, it should be replaced unless he knows when it was last done. Period!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 19, 2019)

thedude said:


> 1960 yellowboat said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmmmm, I hate to mention this, but when you ran the 9.9 for a few seconds,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you ran it dry, you may have destroyed the impeller. Sorry
> ...



X2. Failure is pretty catastrophic. The manufacturer maintenance manuals might say "check" (instead of replace) the impeller every other service cycle. In my mind if I go to the trouble of pulling apart the gear case I'm going to replace the impeller while I'm in there. On an older unknown it just seems prudent to replace it. Budget allowing, do the full kit.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 19, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Ummmmmmm, I hate to mention this, but when you ran the 9.9 for a few seconds,,,,,,,,,,,,, if you ran it dry, you may have destroyed the impeller. Sorry




Well, I said split second, but only a fool runs an outboard dry, I think we can all agree on that. I appreciate the you taking the time to make sure I know the dangers or running it dry.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 19, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> thedude said:
> 
> 
> > 1960 yellowboat said:
> ...



I was told the impeller is a few years old. I was also told it was ready to run and we see how well that worked out for me. The lower unit will get new oil and the impeller is sitting on my bench waiting to be installed. I'd will be willing to bet a decent sum of $ that I when I put the muffs on it she will pump water just fine, but like I said, cutting corners on a watercraft is not my style. 

Thanks for the concern fellas! I certainly am no boating expert and appreciate and wisdom you guys care to share.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 19, 2019)

Here is the kit I got off Amazon.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 19, 2019)

checkoutmyjunk said:


> Here is the kit I got off Amazon.


Wow! That is really complete! Didn't know the pump housing was plastic though


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 19, 2019)

Perfect. FWIW, housings on my last two outboards are plastic. Of course the liner the impeller in in contact with is metal.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 20, 2019)

Mini update:

Threw another coat on the trailer last night. Still have need to hit the bottom side and a second coat on the bits I missed the on the first coat. It's looking much better.






Next I need to address the axle and wheels, then assembly including things like bunks, new winch strap and so on.

Here is the submersible LED light kit I picked up for $22!


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 20, 2019)

When I rebuilt my trailer, I did much the same as you. 
Harbor Freight became my buddy!
New:
Winch
25 Ft. winch strap
Folding jack
Submersible Lights
Two inch coupler
Bearing Buddies and Bra's
New wheels and tires too.
Made guide-ons out of pvc front and rear


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 20, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> When I rebuilt my trailer, I did much the same as you.
> Harbor Freight became my buddy!
> New:
> Winch
> ...




Save the convenience of China Freight being a brick and mortar they are no longer the place to go. $39.99 for the lights and 29.99 on sale at HF, I got them for under $23 shipped to my door in two days. I was working on a jetski trailer that I converted to a yard cart and the coupler I wanted wasn't carried by China Freight so I got that from Amazon too. Walmart.com has better pricing than Amazon these days and the effect Amazon had on shipping expectations it makes it hard to drive the 20 minutes to China Freight just to pay more, even with a 20% off coupon.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2019)

checkoutmyjunk said:


>



Here is a tip you might want to consider. When you mount the license plate bracket, run a small length of chain from where it bolts to the trailer behind the light to the bolts holding the license plate to the bracket. When the plastic license plate bracket breaks, you won't lose your license plate. I can never remember hitting anything, but seem to have to replace the plastic bracket about once/year.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 21, 2019)

Wow!
You got your stuff off Amazon?
I gotta remember that.
Thanks for the tip.
Next boat I work on, I'm definately checking them out!
Thanks again.


----------



## Superlucky (Dec 21, 2019)

I love stories that begin with "....So I cracked another beer......"


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 21, 2019)

Superlucky said:


> I love stories that begin with "....So I cracked another beer......"



Hahahah


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 23, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> checkoutmyjunk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



So I have another river boat, and I use it all year provided the river isn't frozen. Pretty much every year the cold water makes the plastic brittle and it snaps off. The last build I figured I would add a few zip ties in case the hanger broke, well long story short the zip ties failed too. I noticed as I was leaving the ramp that my plate was gone so I hooked a Uie and headed back to see if I would get lucky enough to find it in the water. I found a plate and thought " what are the odds". It was a few weeks later when I went to put it back on that I realized the plate I found was not mine. The chain is a great idea, but you gave me an idea, a while back I bought stainless steel cable and the ferrules to crimp it. I think I will make a few safety hangers out of the left overs.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 23, 2019)

Superlucky said:


> I love stories that begin with "....So I cracked another beer......"



There are more than I would like to admit


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 23, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Wow!
> You got your stuff off Amazon?
> I gotta remember that.
> Thanks for the tip.
> ...



Yes, typically the shipping is faster than my installing, and in the case of the lights I saved damn near 8 bux. Let's be honest, if money didn't matter most of us would just buy a pre-outfitted boat.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 23, 2019)

Tiny update:

Added the last coat of paint to the trailer frame, no pic cause it looks the same.

Started sorting through all the bits I unbolted from the trailer.

Most of the hardware is galvanized so I am hoping to just clean the paint off of it. While the winch is rusty it seems to be in good working order since it soaked in PB Blaster so I will spray bomb it then install a new strap on it. I wish there was a cleaner looking way to mount the wheelie jack, I always hated the way the bolt on ones look. ---> Open to any suggestions!








Once I got the hardware sorted I tuned my attention to the axle, I took the wheels off and hit them with the wire wheel. Then I went at the hubs and axle, I plan to spray bomb these too.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 30, 2019)

Picked up a few spray cans to make quick work on the rest of the stuff














Started putting it back together





Wiring













Then I got the lazies


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow!
You do good work!
Do you work cheap? lol
that trailer looks new!


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 30, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> Wow!
> You do good work!
> Do you work cheap? lol
> that trailer looks new!



Nope, but you might not ask if you saw it in person :LOL2:


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Dec 31, 2019)

Finished up the wiring last night 









Next is the bunks and winch, then can start on the boat.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Jan 6, 2020)

Finished the lights:





Threw the bunks on:





Next was the boat for a test fit:





Still need a roller for the tongue


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jan 6, 2020)

Everything looks great! That white paint on the trailer looks exceptionately nice. My only suggestion would be to cover the bunks with vinyl instead of carpeting as the latter will absorb salt water and cause corrosion on the hull. If you don't go out in salt, it won't matter.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Jan 7, 2020)

This came in the mail last night $24 on Amazon






Put bolts in through the bunks, added the winch strap and winch, bolted the winch mount on the trailer, added the tongue roller assembly, bolted the jack to the tongue and adjusted it all to fit nicely.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm just wondering why you didn't paint the trailer the same color as the tow vehicle. I mean, that's it in the background, right? :LOL2:


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Jan 9, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> I'm just wondering why you didn't paint the trailer the same color as the tow vehicle. I mean, that's it in the background, right? :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 6v0G5Xf.jpg



Yup, fastest tow rig at the launch!


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Feb 13, 2020)

Tiny update, submitted my papers to get a title and registration on the boat. I'm not holding my breath but when I called the fish and boat office they claimed that once they get the papers and forms they first send the last registered owner a letter letting them know that I am applying for a title to give them time to object in the event they didn't actually sell the boat. If the previous owner does not respond within 2 weeks then they send a second letter to the state police to see if it was reported stolen, that takes another 2 weeks. If the police and the last registered owner do not cause any problems then I get a title and a registration and I can move on with the project, I am hoping it takes less than 6 weeks. 

Thankfully the motors I got on this deal do not need titles or registration, the trailer is titled and ready to go.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Feb 24, 2020)

Just got word from PA Fish & Boat, they sent notice to the last registered owner. They have 30 days to respond, I was told two weeks, not much I can do about it. One step closer!


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 25, 2020)

checkoutmyjunk said:


> Just got word from PA Fish & Boat, they sent notice to the last registered owner. They have 30 days to respond, I was told two weeks, not much I can do about it. One step closer!



Nice that they are keeping you up to date. I wouldn't expect that from any of my state agencies. Well, except for the tax board that is. Haha


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Mar 18, 2020)

A pleasant supersize came in the mail! In just 3 weeks I got my registration and stickers, two days later the title came. That is faster than I got my renewal registration for my main boat! 

The boat is mine, and legal! The last big piece, or so I thought. My plan was to throw the motor on the boat and hit the local creek for my first rip, but I decided to throw it on the muffs first. She fired right up and idled, then I cracked the throttle a tad and the revs didn't come back down, then it died. 

Pulled the carb and found this #-o 










Got it all cleaned up and reinstalled, no luck, not even trying to fire.

I am hoping that the reeds are stuck open and I just need to clean them out, any suggestions would be appreciated at this point. Would sucking rat poop and seeds like that cause a no start issue? Would pulling the front of the motor off be a good idea? I also noticed the fuel pump was leaking and all the slotted screws were loose. I guess I have to pull the lower cowling off again. I am sick of this project! this is what I get for thinking I was getting a "deal" .


----------



## Vader809 (Mar 22, 2020)

That's a shame. Ugly isn't even a word for that. When I first saw the pics, I thought... what a rat's nest. Hope you get it running.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Mar 31, 2020)

I am not happy. This was supposed to be fun.


I assumed that the rat crap in the air box was sucked in the reeds and kept them from closing. 
I was correct, unfortunately.





















But being right is good? Not when it requires a me to remove the power head

















While I am in here I pulled the water pump, it was on it's way out 





Not I see if I can get the gaskets I need 

Reed gaskets 
Fuel pump rebuild
water pump (have already)
Stack gasket 
Might at well put two plugs in it


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Apr 10, 2020)

Regarding your plastic license plate bracket. I had the same thing happen. I made a new license plate bracket using 1/8th aluminum sheet, drilled four holes and mounted it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2020)

BillPlayfoot said:


> Regarding your plastic license plate bracket. I had the same thing happen. I made a new license plate bracket using 1/8th aluminum sheet, drilled four holes and mounted it.


I bought several metal lic plate brackets at my local farm and fleet store. So much better than the plastic ones.
On my tilting utility trailer I used a piece of conveyor belt belting to mount the plate. This lets plate move out of the way when tilting the trailer down.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 10, 2020)

My trailer license plate is setting in the floorboard of my truck. Thanks for reminding me. Something else to fix before the lakes open up.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (May 13, 2020)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I bought several metal lic plate brackets at my local farm and fleet store. So much better than the plastic ones.
> On my tilting utility trailer I used a piece of conveyor belt belting to mount the plate. This lets plate move out of the way when tilting the trailer down.



That is a great idea!

My main boat's trailer has not had the plate mounted in years now, I keep is registered and legal but I will likely put it off till a cop asks me to put it back on.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (May 13, 2020)

EDITS


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (May 13, 2020)

Another update:

I put it back together, took me a while but eh, it's done now. I had to put a new fuel pump in it as the old one was a leaker. All the gaskets were easy to find and I added some new plugs while I was at it. 





Water pump in




I noticed one of the bolts was broken off but still had plenty of thread. I looked up the bolt holes only to find a bunch were heilicoiled (sp?)




Took me two+ weeks to test fire it, but it started up with ease. no leaks




https://i.imgur.com/UUvr0Iv.mp4 - video!

Still have to test it in the water.


----------



## LDUBS (May 14, 2020)

checkoutmyjunk said:


> My main boat's trailer has not had the plate mounted in years now, I keep is registered and legal but I will likely put it off till a cop asks me to put it back on.




Yes. This is what I'm gong to do. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (May 27, 2020)

Maybe the last update?

I took the rig out for a spin over the weekend. She runs well, gets on plane quickly and hit 17 mph at wot on the 14 footer. I'd guess if I took off the whale tail and fine tuned the mounting height and trim I could squeeze low 20s out of it. I am over it fellas, the fun is gone. I intended to put more effort into the hull, paint or possible a polish, but I am done. If I am honest with myself I just bought it cause it was a good deal, then it all went sideways with the rats nest under the cowl and all the fun was gone. 

I sold the 4hp Evinrude that came in the package. I had it listed for $350 and like the 9.9 I was told it was "ready to go" . Once I had a few serious buyers lined up and decided to fire it up on the stand, it fired right away but would not idle down. I called the most interested buyer and explained, we settled on $175 as is. That covered the first round of parts in the 9.9. 

Over all I would guess I have about $900 maybe $1000 into the package, and I'd say it's a quick flip at $1200, At $200 profit it's not such a good deal considering the effort I invested. I guess if I sold each piece I could get better money. The hull I'd guess would bring $350 with the new title, the motor $700, the trailer another $400, the trolling motor,battery and fish finder could fetch another $100 and I already took $175 for the 4hp. I think these are quick sale no BS prices, sure I could ask more and wait but meh.


----------



## checkoutmyjunk (Jun 11, 2020)

Looked over what I have invested. 

Motor investment $165.34

Plug wire $10.60
CDI $77.23
Impeller $18.85
Fuel Pump $14.90
Gaskets $12.83
Plugs $5.98
Start Button $24.95

Trailer investment $89.00 

Light Kit $22.31
Roller $23.59
Paint & electrical supplies $30.00


Boat: 

Reg & title +tax $42.50

Cost of the boat $700.00

Total investment not counting some tax and shipping $954.34 We will call it $1k

Sold the 4hp Evinrude for $175.00
Sold the boat, trailer and Motor for $1000.00

Kept:
Deep cycle marine battery -$50.00
Fuel tank - new 30hp project -$50.00
Trolling motor -$75.00 traded for an oil change


Came out about $250 ahead - not worth the effort, but I sold it to a friend and just wanted to break even.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 14, 2020)

My main boat's trailer has not had the plate mounted in years now, I keep is registered and legal but I will likely put it off till a cop asks me to put it back on.
[/quote]
I bought a new Fiero gt in 1987, on day 2 I took of the front license plate mount. One day I was pulled over for no front plate, the cop asked why I didn't have a front plate. I told him it came off in a car wash. He asked when that was I told him 17 years ago. He wrote me the ticket and I never put the front plate on.


----------



## kquinton (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your experience. It was a fun read and valuable to me.
For what it’s worth I was impressed with your approach and work. Always enjoy everyone’s input.
Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

